# Apple IPhone implodiert



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2009)

So Langsam häufen sich die Meldungen von Personen, welche mit einem Apple IPhone teils hitzige Probleme haben. So geschehen in Belgien: Ein 15-Jähriger telefoniert mit dem Handy als es während des Telefonierens plötzlich implodiert. 
Wie sich mittlerweile herausstellt, sind das bei Weitem keine Einzelfälle, so zerbersten manche Displays ( Ein Franzose wurde schon verletzt), der Akku überhitzt enorm oder Iphones ex- bzw. implodieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: areamobile.de bzw. Le Figaro

Das Schlimme daran: Apple nimmt keine Stellungnahme und tut die Fälle als Einzelfälle ab. Aber auch die zerbersteten Displays werden - nicht etwa als Fehler Herstellerseitig eingestuft - sondern den Anwendern in die Schuhe geschoben.

Quelle: iPhone in Belgien implodiert: Apple bestreitet alle Vorfälle


----------



## Pommes (28. August 2009)

Lieht wohl an der französischen Software


----------



## Overlocked (28. August 2009)

Nein, auch beim Ipod Touch mit der 3.0 Version ist das der Fall, hat man den Bildschirm aktiviert und lädt ihn auf erhitzt die Rückseite extrem, die zerborstenen Bildschirme sind wohl Folgen bei der Temperatur auftretenden Spannungen.


----------



## HeNrY (28. August 2009)

Genau, würde es implodieren, so hätte man die Splitter im Gesicht...
Eine Frechheit von Apple ist es auf jeden Fall...


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2009)

Die EU musste Apple ja auch schon zwingen, dazu Stellung zu nehmen, weil die Ami´s dazu nichts sagen wollten. Man sollte sich aber auch den horrornden Preis anschauen, und dann sowas! Das treibt mich schon wieder auf die Palme! Da bezahlt man 1000€ für so ein Handy, welches nachweislich ca 130 US $ in der Produktion kostet, und dann zerlegts das Ding einfach...


----------



## NCphalon (28. August 2009)

vllt sollten se etwas mehr in die produktion stecken^^


----------



## Overlocked (28. August 2009)

Nein, eher bei der Programmierung aufpassen, das Problem ist tritt nachweislich nur auf iTouch/iPhones auf mit Software Version Nummer 3 auf. Da haben die iwas falsch gemacht, bzw wenn sie auf die Software nicht verbessern wollen, dann sollten sie wenigstens beim Akku nachbessern.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. August 2009)

Zum Glück verfahre ich streng nach dem Motto, dass wenn man einmal für etwas bezahlt hat, dass man dann nicht auch noch für Updates zahlen sollte, da diese meiner Meinung nach zum Service dazugehören, den man standardmäßig erhalten sollte. Darum ist auf meinem iTouch 2G bisher auch noch kein 3.0 gelandet.


----------



## Overlocked (28. August 2009)

Ich habs nur wegen der Copy and Paste Funktion gekauft^^


----------



## Whoosaa (28. August 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich habs nur wegen der Copy and Paste Funktion gekauft^^



Die, und einige weitere neue Funktionen, sind auch verdammt verlockend, trotzdem sehe ich nicht ein, für etwas, für das ich gut und gerne 300€ auf den Tisch gelegt habe, jetzt auch noch die Updates bezahlen zu müssen. 

Das, unter Anderem, hat mich auch zum Entschluss gebracht, dass mein erster iPod auch mein letzter sein wird. Ich bin für den Moment zufrieden damit, aber eben nicht überzeugt.


----------



## MaJu1337 (28. August 2009)

ich hab zum glück keins, und brauche ich auch nicht


----------



## Zoon (28. August 2009)

Ein Glück das ich noch mit ner Oldschool Gurke wie dem Nokia 3210 telefoniere ...  ehrlich die Qualität mancher Unterhaltungselektronik heute ist doch zum würgen bzw. im Falle Apple zum brechen xD


----------



## zcei (28. August 2009)

Hmm...habe auch kein iPod (touch) und werde mir dann auch besser keinen zulegen^^ ICh hänge ein wenig an meinem Gesicht 

Tja V 3.0 Codename: Bomberman^^..entwickelt vom freundlichen Terroristen von Nebenan^^..erstmal kollegen warnen


----------



## Drogen.Kroete (28. August 2009)

Jaja, Scheiß Apple ...
Ich hab mir nen China MP3-Player zugelegt. bin eigentlich voll zufrieden damit. 4,3" Touch (okay, ein bisschen groß vielleicht), 2 laute Lautsprecher eingebaut mit guter Qualität, spielt avi XviD usw, leider kein h264, kann dafür aber das Videosignal an einen Fernseher senden  16GB Speicher + Micro SD Slot. Und die Kopfhörer die beiliegen sind auch sau krass (ONDA EP 50) Der Player ist ein ONDA VX787, der Touchscreen könnte jedoch ein wenig besser sein  Aber wenigstens wird man da nicht so preislich verarscht wie bei Apple... Einfach mal bei ebay gucken


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. August 2009)

zcei schrieb:


> Hmm...habe auch kein iPod (touch) und werde mir dann auch besser keinen zulegen^^ ICh hänge ein wenig an meinem Gesicht
> 
> Tja V 3.0 Codename: Bomberman^^..entwickelt vom freundlichen Terroristen von Nebenan^^..erstmal kollegen warnen





Ich hab mir auch ein neues Handy geholt... Ich hatte die Wahl, unter anderem gehörte auch ein Iphone 3GS dazu, aber ich hab mich dann für´s Samsung Omnia HD entschieden, welches dann hoffentlich Montag ankommt


----------



## Overlocked (28. August 2009)

Das HD ist als Handy echt besser geeignet als das iPhone...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. August 2009)

Sry, aber das ist Blödsinn, einen derartigen Zerstörungsgrad des Glases bekommt man bestimmt nicht durch "Implosion" hin, klingt eher so, als ob irgendein Depp sein iPhone geschrottet hat und will es nun ersetzt haben .....


----------



## Bucklew (29. August 2009)

Also für mich sind selbst mehrer Fälle weltweit (das sollte man nie vergessen!) auch immer noch "Einzelfall". Gerade bei der Menge verkaufter iPhones....


----------



## Rotax (29. August 2009)

Erstmal,

lasst doch mal das elendige spammen, es interessiert hier keinen Schwanz ob ihr euch ein China-Gelump, ein Samsung oder HTC gekauft habt, das tut nichts zum Thema!!!  

Ein Teil der angeblich implodierten iPhones sind mit Sicherheit durch Dummheit der Benutzer kaputt gegangen, z.B. das auf dem Bild ganz rechts. , oder sie wurden mit der schwarzen Rückseite in der Sonne liegen gelassen...

oder der 15 Jährige aus Belgien da... ist doch klar dass Papa sauer ist wenn der kleine das von ihm gesponsorte Handy runterschmeißt... dann ist es halt implodiert... hat ja sogar der Händler festgestellt... ist halt meine Vermutung.


----------



## Chrisch (29. August 2009)

Oh man, was die Apple Fanboys hier das IPhone verteidige 

Egal ob echt oder nicht, es wird als Fake dargestellt oder als Anwendungsfehler oder sonst was...

Ach warte, die Lambo Fahrer wo die Felgen gebrochen sind, sind auch Einzelfälle nur weil es nen paar Weltweit warten, sind
bestimmt selbst schuld daran. Oder die Lambo Fahrer wo die Motoren abgefackelt sind, auch alle selbst schuld und wollen es
nur das teure Auto ersetzt haben 

Muahaha... Naja, ich weiß auf jedenfall das ich mir niemals nen IPhone kaufen würde (allein schon wegen dem P/L nicht)....


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

Ich möchte mal zu dem Thema die physikalische und chemische Seite nennen, um die Stammtischdebatte etwas aufzulockern.

Implosion ? Wikipedia
*Eine Implosion ist der plötzliche Zusammenbruch eines Gefäßes aufgrund eines niedrigeren Innen- als Außendrucks.*

So nun zum iPod/iPhone:
These: Akku erhitzt sich stark/ Gerät erzeugt hohe Abwärme.
Argument: Luftdichte ? Wikipedia

Mit steigender Temperatur, sinkt gleichzeitig die Luftdichte, was zu einem Vakuum führt.
Das Vakuum hat nun die Risse zur Folge.
Zugleich wächst das Explosionsrisiko des Akkus.
Nach den Stadium der Implosion folgt das Stadium der Explosion, in der die Splitter durch den Lithium-Ionen-Akkumulator zu 
Projektilen werden.

Gegenprobe: Bild 1 + 2 bestätigen das Argument der Implosion
Bild 3 fällt durch das Raster, hier ist eindeutig eine Eigenschuld als ein überhitzter Akku der Fall.

Die Splitter im Auge des Jungen beweisen das Stadium der Explosion.


THX fürs lesen


----------



## KTMDoki (29. August 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zu dem Thema die physikalische und chemische Seite nennen, um die Stammtischdebatte etwas aufzulockern.
> 
> Implosion ? Wikipedia
> *Eine Implosion ist der plötzliche Zusammenbruch eines Gefäßes aufgrund eines niedrigeren Innen- als Außendrucks.*
> ...



schön erklärt!

ich möcht echt wissen, was jetzt Apple wirkli machen will, mit den Teilen...

In den Boden schweigen geht ja schon irgendwie nicht mehr...


----------



## Rotax (29. August 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Oh man, was die Apple Fanboys hier das IPhone verteidige
> 
> Egal ob echt oder nicht, es wird als Fake dargestellt oder als Anwendungsfehler oder sonst was...
> 
> ...



*10 Zeichen*


----------



## CryxDX2 (29. August 2009)

Zum Glück setzte ich noch auf Nokia. So ein N97 ist be weitem besser als es ein "Schrotphone". Das "Schrotphone" Ist bei weitem nicht so inovativ, hat eine bescheiden schlechte ausstattung und ist dazu noch extrem überteuert, langsam und empfindlich. Ich wußte schon warum ich es damals gleich wieder zurück gegeben hatte nach einer woche!


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zu dem Thema die physikalische und chemische Seite nennen, um die Stammtischdebatte etwas aufzulockern.
> 
> Implosion ? Wikipedia
> *Eine Implosion ist der plötzliche Zusammenbruch eines Gefäßes aufgrund eines niedrigeren Innen- als Außendrucks.*
> ...




naja, ich möchte ja nicht meckern, aber wie um alles in der welt soll hier im iphone ein vakuum (in diesem falle eher ein "unterdruck" durch die erhitzung entstehen??
--> in nem druckkochtopf entsteht ja auch kein unterdruck?? (beim erwärmen!)

--> Wikipedia als quelle macht eine Theorie nicht richtiger  : (Quelle nicht verstanden??)



das Iphone wird ja unter Normaldruck zusammengebaut..


durch die Erwärmung des Akku (oder sonstiges) sinkt zwar die dichte, jedoch Steigt auch der Innendruck gleichermaßen an, wodurch schon mal ein Unterdruck(Vakuum) unmöglich wird
--> Ein gerät kann auf diese weise gar nicht "implodieren", denn dazu müsste das gerät luftdicht (Gasdicht) gebaut sein und während der Erwärmung ein "Überdruckventil" haben welches dann aber beim abkühlen keinen Druckausgleich nach innen mehr ermöglicht... 

mfg

ob nun Fake oder nicht, Appel wird sich wohl überlegen müssen, wie sie mit diesen Fällen richtig umgehen, ohne dass sie zu viel "negative Schlagzeilen" machen...


----------



## Jami (29. August 2009)

Also mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt, wie die Teile dann überhaupt auf den Markt kommen konnten, die werden doch eigentlich ziemlich gut durchgeprüft. Wenn ich mir überlege mit was für einem Aufwand schon Lichterketten getestet werden....


----------



## mole07 (29. August 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zu dem Thema die physikalische und chemische Seite nennen, um die Stammtischdebatte etwas aufzulockern.
> 
> Implosion ? Wikipedia
> *Eine Implosion ist der plötzliche Zusammenbruch eines Gefäßes aufgrund eines niedrigeren Innen- als Außendrucks.*
> ...



Ich hoffe ich hab nix falsch verstanden. Aber ich glaube deine Beschreibung ist falsch. Wenn die Luftdichte sinkt, bedeutet das, das sich die luft ausdehnt (siehe Motor).

Gruß mole07


----------



## Zanza (29. August 2009)

also mein iPhone geht noch, aber da stimmt schon mit OC 3 wird das ding sehr heißer als mit alten OC


----------



## Overlocked (29. August 2009)

Das wäre dann die komplizierte Variante. Aber schaut euch doch an wo der Akku sitzt: unten links. Lithium Ionen Akkus können, wenn sie überlastet werden sehr heiß werden, das könnte das "Glas", ist ja kein richtiges, so unter Spannung gesetzt haben, dass es sich ausdehnen wollte und da es dies nicht konnte, hat es sich lediglich selbst gesprengt. Außerdem: Bei einem explodierenden Ionen Akku verdoppelt sich die Dicke des Akkus: Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen, ansonsten wären die Splitter sonst wo gelandet, aber keines Falles im iPhone selber geblieben!

Welche Wucht dahinter stecken würde seht ihr hier: LINK


----------



## Chrisch (29. August 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> *10 Zeichen*


Selbst nen Iphone hatte ich nicht, werde ich mir auch nie kaufen. Hab aber schon das von nem Kollegen in der Hand gehabt und muss sagen  das es nix kann was mein 5800 nicht auch kann...

Oh warte, Multi-Touch was ich nie brauche kann es. 

Ich kann mitm 5800 telefonieren, navigieren, videos gucken, musik hören und spiele spielen (wobei ich das nicht mache). 

Dann kann mein 5800 sogar noch sachen die das Iphone nicht kann, ich kann den Akku tauschen, die Speicherkarte wechseln und mein Tel. verreckt nicht wie viele der Iphones (oder verfärbt sich etc). Und das ganze für nichtmal einen drittel des preises! Toll, nech?


----------



## Röster (29. August 2009)

IPhone hinn, IPhone herr. Ein gutes altes Nokia tuts auch


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

Also bei meiner Quelle war auch unten eine Tabelle angegeben, womit sich bestätigt, dass mit steigender Temperatur die Luftdichte sinkt.

Wenn die Dichte sinkt, dann sinkt logischerweise auch das Volumen.
Siehe Wasser:
Eis hat ne höhere Dichte = mehr Volumen, deswegen gibt es die Frostsprengung.

Und der Motor ist ja dazu da, um die Dichte der Luft zu verringern, damit der Kraftstoff in der Vermischung mit der Luft und der darauffolgenden Verdichtung (Kolben drückt das Gasgemisch zusammen, Reibung entsteht, durch die Verringung des Volumens steigt die Temperatur.) kommt es zur Explosion, die den Kolben hochschleudert.
Also kann es gar nicht sein, dass sich die Luft ausdehnt, sonst funktioniert gar kein Motor.

Na, schade, war meine erste Vermutung.


----------



## aurionkratos (29. August 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> [...]



Nein, das ist genau andersrum.

Weniger Volumen (bei gleichem Gewicht) = mehr Dichte.

Siehst du auch schon an der Formel:

Dichte = Gewicht/Volumen

Wenn das Volumen bei gleichem Gewicht zunimmt, sinkt automatisch die Dichte.


Und bei steigender Temperatur sinkt die Dichte tatsächlich - die Luft "dehnt sich aus", damit steigt das Volumen. 

@Topic: Wirklich glauben kann ich es nicht. Zumal die ersten beide Screen mir viel zu gleichmäßig gebrochen sind, dafür das der Akku (unten links?) explodiert, implodiert oder was auch immer ist.


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (29. August 2009)

@aurionkratis das ist richtig hatten wir vor einem Jahr in Chemie gehabt . Ist eigentlich einfach um so mehr der Stoff komprimiert wird steigt die Dichte . Atome, Moleküle sind auf engeren Raum .

Ich kann mir das mit dem implodieren vorstellen .

1.Akku wird heiß = heißere Luft im iPhone  = schnellere atomare Bewegung = höherer Druck von innen auf das Diaplay , als außern = nachgeben des Glases


----------



## aurionkratos (29. August 2009)

Aber das iPhone wird sicherlich nicht komplett luftdicht sein, wodurch ein Druckausgleich stattfinden sollte.


----------



## FeuRenard (29. August 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zu dem Thema die physikalische und chemische Seite nennen, um die Stammtischdebatte etwas aufzulockern.
> [...]
> Mit steigender Temperatur, sinkt gleichzeitig die Luftdichte, *was zu einem Vakuum führt. *
> [...]



das stimmt nicht.
Bei steigender Temperatur dehnt sich Luft aus (und auch so gut wie alles andere (siehe "Leifi Physik"). Und dann kann kein luftleerer Raum entstehen, wenn - physikalisch falsch ausgedrückt  - die Luft ja eigentlich mehr wird.



kenji_91 schrieb:


> [...]
> Siehe Wasser:
> *Eis hat* ne höhere Dichte = *mehr Volumen*, deswegen gibt es die Frostsprengung.
> [...]



Das war das schlechteste Beispiel, dass man überhaupt wählen konnte 
(siehe Anomalie von Wasser)
Und die Dichte von Eis ist auch nicht größer, gerade weil es sich ja ausdehnt.


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

wäre jedenfalls auch nützlich, ne blaupause von dem teil zu haben : D
und ggfs ne liste der chemikalien im gerät zu bekommen.

narf denkfehler 

rein hypothetisch:
es kann auch sein, dass die leute zu lange was gezockt haben und das display erhitzt sich auch in einem nicht zu unterschätzenden maß.
hinzukommt die körperwärme.

dann kann es einfach nur ne ausdehnung des volumens sein mit draufdappen mit den griffeln 

aufjedenfall ist es ein schaden werksseitig, da ja das rissmuster fast gleich ist.


----------



## cloth82 (29. August 2009)

Schonmal was von der Brownschen Molekularbewegung gehört? 
Zu diesem Grundlagenwissen gehört auch, dass Moleküle sich um so schneller bewegen je mehr Energie ihnen zugefügt wird (was für uns als Hitze bekannt ist). Je schneller sich die Moleküle bewegen (also je heißer das Material/Gas/wasauchimmer ist), desto mehr Platz brauchen die Moleküle für ihren Tanz. Daraus ergibt sich nach simpler Logik, dass die Dichte eines Mediums abnimmt, während das Volumen zunimmt.


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Wäre bei einem Glas mit einem konstanten/kaum vorhandenen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten nicht passiert, bestes Beispiel ist der Herd - ohne entsprechendes Glas/Keramik würden die Platten einfach springen.

Das auf dem Bild ist aber keine Implosion, da würde das Gerät ganz anderst aussehen und vor allem gibt es in dem Gerät wohl kaum entsprechende Komponenten, die eine Implosion ermöglichen könnten.

Mein W200i geht zum Glück immer noch.  Da kann man solche Spannungen bei dem Display ausschließen.


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht.
> Bei steigender Temperatur dehnt sich Luft aus (und auch so gut wie alles andere (siehe "Leifi Physik"). Und dann kann kein luftleerer Raum entstehen, wenn - physikalisch falsch ausgedrückt  - die Luft ja eigentlich mehr wird.
> 
> Das war das schlechteste Beispiel, dass man überhaupt wählen konnte
> ...


Danke für die Site.
Yo, hab vergessen, dass das ne Anomalie war :/
Und hab n Denkfehler reingebracht.

Dichte= Volumen / Masse <----- genau andersrum-.-


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

Ich möchte noch nen anderen Aspekt hineinbringen, 
Kapazitive Touchscreens

Kapazitive Touchscreens sind mit durchsichtigem Metalloxid beschichtete Glassubstrate. Eine an den Ecken der Beschichtung angelegte Spannung erzeugt ein exaktes, gleichmäßiges elektrisches Feld. Es entsteht ein geringer Ladungstransport der im Entladezyklus in Form eines Stromes an den Ecken gemessen wird. Die resultierenden Ströme aus den Ecken stehen im direkten Verhältnis zu der Touchposition. Der Controller verarbeitet die Informationen.

Was wäre, wenn das Metalloxid sich mit der Wärme sich ausdehnt und so das Display hinausdrückt?


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

Solch eine Schicht ist sehr dünn. Vieleicht weiß der Bruder von nem Kollegen sogar den genauen Wert z.B. beim iPhone, denn der repariert beruflich Handys.


----------



## Rotax (29. August 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Aber das iPhone wird sicherlich nicht komplett luftdicht sein, wodurch ein Druckausgleich stattfinden sollte.



So schnell wie so ein kaputter Akku Druck ablässt kann der niemals raus, zumal das iPhone schon relativ Luft und Wasserdicht gebaut ist.

Dazu mal folgendes Video:

YouTube - iPhone 3GS dropped in the pool. Still works!

Man kann es auch problemlos unter dem Wasserhahn waschen.

Außerdem ist apple was Garantie angeht ziemlich großzügig, lediglich T-Mobile kackt immer rum. Was anderes könnten sie sich auch garnicht erlauben.

apple untersucht ja auch die Vorfälle und ergreift dann entsprechende Maßnahmen.


----------



## Rotax (29. August 2009)

heise online - 29.08.09 - Apple: iPhone-Explosionen kein Akkufehler


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. August 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht... ob das alles so stimmt, mag ich bezweifeln, immerhin suchen ja auch viele nur nach einer Möglichkeit, Apple zu schaden. Ist ja wie im Fußball mit den Bayern, die vermeintlichen Besten in einem Sektor sind immer das allererste Ziel für Schlagzeilen. Wobei Apple´s Vorgehen nicht imer ganz durchsichtig ist, siehe Vorfall in China, wo ein Typ nen  Prototypen verloren hat und der sich zur Sicherheit gleich mal selbst umnietet.


----------



## push@max (29. August 2009)

Ich möchte das mal von offizieller Seite bestätigt hören...was ist eigentlich an der Geschichte mit den überhitzten IPhones mit Verfärbung nun dran?


----------



## Sight (29. August 2009)

.... gut das kein Teil von diesem iSchrott habe... viel Geld ausgeben (zu Unrecht, in der Produktion kosten die sche*** Dinger fast nichts)... da bleibe ich lieber bei Sony/Ericsson/Walkman, da hast du für das Geld auch eine gute Leistung... (ausser die PS3 )


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> So schnell wie so ein kaputter Akku Druck ablässt kann der niemals raus, zumal das iPhone schon relativ Luft und Wasserdicht gebaut ist.
> .....




und gerade deshalb ist IMPLOSION der falsche Begriff, das teil kann maximal Explodieren 

mfg 


ps: des weiteren bin ich froh, dass hier die betreffenden User in Physik eine kleine Nachhilfe bekommen haben  (Vakuum, dichte...)


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich möchte das mal von offizieller Seite bestätigt hören...was ist eigentlich an der Geschichte mit den überhitzten IPhones mit Verfärbung nun dran?



Vom Apfel kannst du lange warten bis die was von sich geben.


----------



## Rotax (29. August 2009)

Meine Güte, ist doch logisch dass die den Vorfall erstmal untersuchen bevor sie eine offizelle Stellungnahme abgeben, das würde kein Hersteller anders machen. So wie es aussieht läuft das ganze wieder auf heiße Luft hinaus (d.h. keine Produktionsfehler), dann brauchen sie ja auch nichts begründen.




Sight schrieb:


> .... gut das kein Teil von diesem iSchrott habe... viel Geld ausgeben (zu Unrecht, in der Produktion kosten die sche*** Dinger fast nichts)... da bleibe ich lieber bei Sony/Ericsson/Walkman, da hast du für das Geld auch eine gute Leistung... (ausser die PS3 )




Zwingt dich jemand zum kauf? Wohl nicht. Hast du ne Idee wieviel es zu kaufen gibt was teurer als Materialwert ist? Schonmal an Entwicklung und solche Sachen gedacht? 

Bleib halt bei deinen Steinzeit-Brickett-Handys, macht mir keinen harten und hat im übrigen nichts mit dem Thema zu tun...


klefreak, selbst Explosion wäre physikalisch gesehen wohl der falsche Begriff (eine Explosion nennt man es erst wenn eine bestimmte Ausdehnung / s erreicht wird, das schafft das iPhone sicher nicht). Sagen wir einfach es geht kaputt.

Aber zu sagen es "implodiert" oder "explodiert" hört sich halt extremer an und somit passender für die Medien.


----------



## kry0 (29. August 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Wobei Apple´s Vorgehen nicht imer ganz durchsichtig ist, siehe Vorfall in China, wo ein Typ nen  Prototypen verloren hat und der sich zur Sicherheit gleich mal selbst umnietet.



Das kann man aber Apple nicht anhängen! Angeblich hat ja die Firma, die den jungen Mann angestellt hatte, unheimlichen Druck ausgeübt!


----------



## Rotax (29. August 2009)

Jop... Foxconn baut die iPhones, da werden die dahinter gestanden haben... aber richtig wissen wird das keiner. Vielleicht wars ja in echt auch ganz anders.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. August 2009)

Gerade bei heise.de gelesen:

"[...]...dass den Explosionen vermutlich Gehäusebeschädigungen vorausgegangen sind, die durch zu starken äußeren Druck aufs iPhone verursacht sein können. Hinweise auf überhitzte Akkus gäbe es demnach nicht, und die Zahl der Fälle läge im einstelligen Bereich.[...]"

heise online - 29.08.09 - Apple: iPhone-Explosionen kein Akkufehler


----------



## Overlocked (29. August 2009)

Steht schon oben, aber ob das so stimmt, der Akku muss ja nicht gleich explodieren aber heiß wird er alle Mal...


----------



## kenji_91 (29. August 2009)

Die haben wohl die Komponenten im Prototyp nicht ausführlich genug getestet, denn dann hätten sie die Wärmeentwicklung nicht als Kavalliersdelikt angesehen.

Die Chips und der Akku leiten ihre Wärme am Gehäuse ab, das eben sehr dicht verpackt ist.
Jedoch ist eine maximale Betriebstemperatur von 0 - 35° lächerlich.
35° Hat's ja im Sommer schon gehabt...

Man kann das Teil schon als Handwärmer in der Hosentasche für den Winter betrachten.


----------



## antigavur (30. August 2009)

naja wer so einen überteuerten schrott kauft verdient dass sein schrott implodiert.

apple, über diese drecksfirma lach ich nur.


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

oh man bist du arm, solche leute wie du die null ahnung haben posten solchen müll


----------



## Explosiv (30. August 2009)

Also die Bilder sagen schon eine Menge aus, man sieht ganz genau, dass das Glas wie Sicherheitsglas in mehrere Teile gesplittert ist. 
So etwas kommt nur vor, wenn das Glas eine zu starke Eigenspannung hat, was nur bei fehlerhafter Herstellung enstehen kann. 

Für mich ist das ganz klar ein Herstellungsfehler !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

das streitet keiner ab sowas kann sicher mal passieren ob der hersteller nokia siemens oder hansgerch heißt, liegt halt immer an den materialien


----------



## DarthTK (30. August 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> naja wer so einen überteuerten schrott kauft verdient dass sein schrott implodiert.
> 
> apple, über diese drecksfirma lach ich nur.



Ist er denn neidisch, weil er sich was nicht leisten kann? Musste jetzt sein 

Interessant fand ich auch, dass bei 19 Postings zwei positiv für Apple waren, und sich dann noch einer genötigt gefühlt hat, gleich von Applefanbois zu reden... Menschen gibts...

Mein iPhone wird kaum heißer als mein altes Nokia E71, wenn es sich auch im WLAN-Betrieb befand, oder dauerhaft im 3G gefunkt hat. Mein iPhone wird praktisch nur heiß, wenn ich Tethering benutze.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> naja wer so einen überteuerten schrott kauft verdient dass sein schrott implodiert.
> 
> apple, über diese drecksfirma lach ich nur.



Solche Posts kannst du stecken lassen. Wenn du die Amerikaner net leiden kannst, dann drück dich gewählter aus! Wahrscheinlich der pure Neid, der da spricht...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. August 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> So Langsam häufen sich die Meldungen von Personen, welche mit einem Apple IPhone teils hitzige Probleme haben. So geschehen in Belgien: Ein 15-Jähriger telefoniert mit dem Handy als es während des Telefonierens plötzlich implodiert.
> Wie sich mittlerweile herausstellt, sind das bei Weitem keine Einzelfälle, so zerbersten manche Displays ( Ein Franzose wurde schon verletzt), der Akku überhitzt enorm oder Iphones ex- bzw. implodieren.
> 
> 
> ...


 Implodiert das ist garn nicht möglich,höchstens explodiert.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. August 2009)

Eine Explosion ist eine Oxidations- oder Zerfallsreaktion mit plötzlichem Anstieg der Temperatur und des Druckes.
Die Gegenrichtung zur Explosion ist die Implosion; hier expandiert das reaktive Medium nicht, sondern kontrahiert. Da die zur Implosion führende mechanische Arbeit über den Druck von der umgebenden Atmosphäre geleistet und nicht von einem Sprengkörper freigesetzt wird, ist der Energiebetrag, im Gegensatz zu dem einer Explosion, durch das implodierende Volumen und durch die Umgebungsbedingungen begrenzt.
*Quelle(n):*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosion


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. August 2009)

Mein Gott, in Foren tummeln sich echt nur Kiddies ...... 



Wenn mal mal etwas nach der Thematik googelt, dann ist die Anzahl (vermutlich!) betroffener Leute mit iPhone-Implosion ziemlich überschaubar. Das macht bei einem zweistelligen Millionenbetrag von iPhone-Käufern eigentlich eine ziemlich positive Ausfallquote, da sind mir andere Horrormeldungen von explodierenden Akkus bei Nokia & Co. noch deutlicher in Erinnerung. 

Zumal man sich bei den 3 Bildern nur mal das rechte anschauen muss, eindeutig keine Implosion, wenn das Glas wegen thermisch bedingter Spannungen zerbirst, sieht es eher wie auf den ersten beiden Bildern aus, beim 3. sieht man eine klare Gewalteinwirkung, wahrscheinlich ist das Telefon mit dem Glas voraus auf eine Bordsteinkante geknallt o.ä. 

Allerdings sollte man beachten, dass das beim iPhone verwendete Glas extra gehärtet ist, und für gewöhnlich ziemlich robust ist, es muss ziemlich ungünstig genau aufs Glas knallen, damit es bricht, einem Kollegen ist es schon öfters runter geflogen (selbst schuld, vordere Hemdtasche + bücken ist ne blöde Kombination), aber das iPhone hats mit einer kleinen Macke im Plastikcase überlebt. Hier muss beim verbauten Glas einfach etwas in der Produktion schief gelaufen sein, denn mein iPhone habe ich zur GamesCom am Schwitz-Donnerstag mitgehabt, und es hat geschätzte ~40 Grad zwischen den Hallen + Sonneneinstrahlung überlebt, es wurde zwar ziemlich heiß im 3G-Betrieb, geborsten ist da aber nix, und auch wärmebedingt abgestürzt ist es nicht einmal.


Es mag sein, dass die Betroffenen ein Montagsmodell erwischt haben, mit einem fehlerhaft produzierten Glas, wo wärmebedingte Materialausdehnung zum Bersten der Scheibe geführt hat, kann bei jedem Hersteller vorkommen, und ist überhaupt KEIN Grund gegen den "überteuerten Schrott" von Apple zu hetzen, da Millionen andere ohne Probleme tagtäglich ihr Gerät nutzen.


----------



## Isengard412 (30. August 2009)

Da ist schon was drann. Solange sich die Vorfälle nocht noch mehr häufen ist es ja noch in Ordnung. Ich wette, dass es an fehlerhaften Komponenten eines Zulieferers lag, sonst würde das Problem nicht jetzt auf einmal gehäuft auftreten. Mit einem explodierendem IPhone kann man halt einfach gut Schlagzeilen machen, daher ist da Thema so porpulär...


----------



## KennyKiller (30. August 2009)

tobecool schrieb:


> Eine Explosion ist eine Oxidations- oder Zerfallsreaktion mit plötzlichem Anstieg der Temperatur und des Druckes.
> Die Gegenrichtung zur Explosion ist die Implosion; hier expandiert das reaktive Medium nicht, sondern kontrahiert. Da die zur Implosion führende mechanische Arbeit über den Druck von der umgebenden Atmosphäre geleistet und nicht von einem Sprengkörper freigesetzt wird, ist der Energiebetrag, im Gegensatz zu dem einer Explosion, durch das implodierende Volumen und durch die Umgebungsbedingungen begrenzt.
> *Quelle(n):*
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Explosion


Freu dich MR. Superschlau


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. August 2009)

Isengard412 schrieb:


> Da ist schon was drann. Solange sich die Vorfälle nocht noch mehr häufen ist es ja noch in Ordnung. Ich wette, dass es an fehlerhaften Komponenten eines Zulieferers lag, sonst würde das Problem nicht jetzt auf einmal gehäuft auftreten. Mit einem explodierendem IPhone kann man halt einfach gut Schlagzeilen machen, daher ist da Thema so porpulär...



Wie im Fußball mit dem FC Bayern München...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (30. August 2009)

hmm also ich hatte mehrere Sony Ericssons (3 an der zahl) davon defekt 2 eines davon (w910i nach 2 1/2 wochen) dann wollte ich ein iphone, da ich mit verschiedenen ipods schon extrem zufrieden war (qualitativ), tmobile mag ich nich, daher ein blackberry 9500...ich denk mir nur so hätteste mal das iphone genomm^^ habs bei bekannten gesehen, der eine hat zwar ne demolierte scheibe (er kauft, fällt runter, kaputt, schickt ein, fällt runter, kaputt, kein bock mehr^^)
aber ansonsten find ich apple schon gut...wenns n anderes netz gäbe würd ichs sogar holen


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

looooool
mit was vergleichst du denn denn bayern spieler? also ich hab leider noch nie einen implodieren sehen, ausser mister flasche leer


----------



## Sight (30. August 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ist doch logisch dass die den Vorfall erstmal untersuchen bevor sie eine offizelle Stellungnahme abgeben, das würde kein Hersteller anders machen. So wie es aussieht läuft das ganze wieder auf heiße Luft hinaus (d.h. keine Produktionsfehler), dann brauchen sie ja auch nichts begründen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achja wieder ein iZeug Fan, von mir aus.
Anscheinend bist du überzeugt von dem Ding, von mir aus.
Nur musst du nicht so geschmacklose Antworten verfassen, es ist mir völlig egal was dir einen 'harten' macht, ich glaub das will hier auch keiner so genau wissen. (hat ja auch nix mit dem Thema zu tun) 
Ja ich bleibe bei meinen 'Steinzeit-Bricket-Handy', das es seine Arbeit macht und nicht so zu gesperrt ist wie das iPhone, ich weiss jedem das seine...
Kaufen hatte ich das gar nicht vor, hatte ein iPod Touch gehabt und das hat mir gereicht... das Ding hat Spass gemacht, nur die Sperrungen der Programme und anderer Dinger gingen mir persönlich auf den Senkel und vor allem der Sound 
Es ist einfach immer nur komisch anzusehen, wie manche Menschen von diesen Dingern geblendet sind, sie kosten so viel und können fast gar nichts richtig, man kauft sie nur um ein edles Teil dabei zu haben. Natürlich es gibt auch Menschen die das alles brauchen.

Naja bevor ich wieder von iZeug Fans nieder gemacht werde, es ist meine Erfahrung und Meinung. 

JEDEM DAS SEINE

Nur finde ich solche antworten wie 'Brikett-Handy' und 'ich bekomm nen harten' einfach unnötig.
Gut meine Antwort war vielleicht zu oberflächlich, dennoch würde ich so nicht reagieren.
 Peace


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

ach komm warum tust du denn jetzt sowas vom stapel lassen wenn du sooo zufrieden bist? erstens das ding einfach mal ne woche ausprbieren und dann ein urteil fällen ok denn es  ist ungewohnt am anfang dem stimme ich zu aber dann du willst nicht mehr ohne, naja du wirst schon wissen was sache ist


----------



## flow87 (30. August 2009)

da warte ich jetzt wohl doch mal lieber bis apple sich dazu äußert


----------



## Rotax (30. August 2009)

Sight,

schonmal was von Jailbreak gehört? Scheinbar nicht.
Die besten Programme gibts eh im appstore.

Wenn du der Meinung bist der iPod oder die iPhones hätten einen schlechten Sound dann hättest dir vielleicht mal gescheite Ohrhörer kaufen sollen. An den Geräten liegt das nämlich nicht.

Und das "macht mir keinen harten" ist ein Sprichwort das du scheinbar auch nicht kennst.

Prince of darkness.

Was hast du denn gegen T-Mobile?

Die stellen qualitativ das beste Netz in Deutschland, passt doch. Außerdem ham die glaube ich exklusiv edge.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. August 2009)

Apple tried to silence owner of exploding iPod with gagging order - Times Online



> Last week it emerged that Apple had tried to keep a number of cases where its iPod digital music players had started to smoke, burst into flames and even burned their owners, out of the public eye.
> 
> An American reporter obtained *800 pages* of documentation on the cases from the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) following a Freedom of Information Act request in that country. However, she was unable to get hold of the documents for months after “Apple’s lawyers filed exemption after exemption”.


Bei iPods scheinen ähnliche Fehler vorzuliegen, man hört nur kaum etwas davon, weil Apple, wie im oben beschriebenen Fall, die Betroffenen zum schweigen bringt.


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

seit wann beschäftigt apple auftragsmörder?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> seit wann beschäftigt apple auftragsmörder?



Apple hat was ganz anderes im Petto... iLawyers die mit iLawsuits die iTruth zurückhalten. Das steht alles im oben verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## unterseebotski (31. August 2009)

Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren beruflich viel mit Apple zu tun gehabt und kann nur sagen, dass die in der Zeit noch nie freundlich oder kulant mit ihren Kunden umgegangen sind. Die sind schließlich nicht so groß geworden, indem sie Schecks ausstellen.
Wenn man sich auf die Marke einlässt, muss man das eben in Kauf nehmen. 

Jedenfalls habe ich gelesen, dass die hochgegangenen Geräte meist in diesen Silikon-Skins verpackt waren - offenbar schadet das der Kühlung der Geräte.

Vielleicht gibts ja bald coolskins (ähnlich wie HDD-Kühler) für iPhones...


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

dann würd ich aber lieber die schrottung meines ihpones in kauf nehmen bevor ic mir so einen schrott dran machen täte


----------



## NEC (31. August 2009)

tja 700$ fuer ein scarface und ein taubes ohr ... im ernst Industrie GEHTS NOCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Sight (31. August 2009)

Rotax, 
so Sachen wie Jailbreak ist unoffizieles modding und dazu noch illegal, deswegen habe ich sowas nicht in meine Antwort mit rein genommen, weil das hier nicht ins Forum gehört.
Vom Sound her brauchst du mir bitte nichts erzählen, ich hatte das Teil mit Bose und Sony Kopfhörern betrieben, beim letzterem bin ich geblieben. Der Sound ist schwach, man hat sich wohl mehr auf Multimedia konzentriert als auf die wahre Funktion eines MP3-Players.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das ein 50€ Archos besser klingt als ein 200€ teurer iPod Touch.
Ich gebe dir mal ein direktes Beispiel, da du ja anscheinend ein Apple iPhone/iPod besitzt, schalte zum Beispiel mal ein Lied ein mit gutem Bass, und schalte im EQ die Bass Einstellungen ein und hör das Resultat das ist kein Sound das ist billige Sound interpolierung.


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

i kenne das ipod touch nicht aber ich kenne den sound von einem iphone und mit meinen sony kopfhören finde ich das perfekt


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (31. August 2009)

AAAH!!! Ich glaub ich schmeiß das 3.0 gleich wieder von meinem Touch runter :O Langsam verlier ich mein Vertrauen in Apple. :/


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

wieso was ist los?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. August 2009)

*******-..-

Kann auch mal fix dumm ausgehen wenn du eine Splitter ins Auge geht.
Aber für eine Handy was 500/790€ koste (3G/3GS) erwarte ich das so was nicht passirt !

Würde auch wetten das Apfel bald eine Rückruf Aktion starte und die Akkus oder sonst was austauscht!


----------



## KennyKiller (1. September 2009)

CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> *******-..-
> 
> Kann auch mal fix dumm ausgehen wenn du eine Splitter ins Auge geht.
> Aber für eine Handy was 500/790€ koste (3G/3GS) erwarte ich das so was nicht passirt !
> ...


Es gab schon ganz andere Sachen mit ähnlichen Problemen... Nur weil etwas 500Euro kostet muss es ja nicht heißen dass Probleme auftreten. Übrigens es sind EINZELFÄLLE, ein Freund von mir hat auch 3.0 und keine Probleme.
P.S. Lern mal richtiges deutsch. Kannst du denn nicht deine Posts nochmal durchlesen bevor du sie einfach so abschickst oder merkst du selbst dann die Fehler nicht.


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Es gab schon ganz andere Sachen mit ähnlichen Problemen... Nur weil etwas 500Euro kostet muss es ja nicht heißen dass Probleme auftreten. Übrigens es sind EINZELFÄLLE, ein Freund von mir hat auch 3.0 und keine Probleme.
> P.S. Lern mal richtiges deutsch. Kannst du denn nicht deine Posts nochmal durchlesen bevor du sie einfach so abschickst oder merkst du selbst dann die Fehler nicht.



Machts spass Leute anzusaugen die eine Lese-Rechtschreib-Schwäche  haben?

Sorry fürs OT...
*http://www.lrs.de/*


----------



## Sight (1. September 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Es gab schon ganz andere Sachen mit ähnlichen Problemen... Nur weil etwas 500Euro kostet muss es ja nicht heißen dass Probleme auftreten. Übrigens es sind EINZELFÄLLE, ein Freund von mir hat auch 3.0 und keine Probleme.
> P.S. Lern mal richtiges deutsch. Kannst du denn nicht deine Posts nochmal durchlesen bevor du sie einfach so abschickst oder merkst du selbst dann die Fehler nicht.



Richtig lesen lernen solltest du vielleicht auch mal, es steht sogar in rot


----------



## combruder (1. September 2009)

und die moral von der geschicht?
benutze 3.0 nicht


----------



## ole88 (1. September 2009)

falsch, denn das os 3.0 ist daran definitiv nicht schuld


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (1. September 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Prince of darkness.
> 
> Was hast du denn gegen T-Mobile?
> 
> Die stellen qualitativ das beste Netz in Deutschland, passt doch. Außerdem ham die glaube ich exklusiv edge.



edge habe ich auch hier in thüringen mit vodafone. tmobile ... ka...hatte einmal tmobile war teurer als alles andere...vllt auch einfach dumm gekauft, ka was meine mutter so zusammkauft^^

ich fand die verträge fürs iphone einfach n bisl zu teuer, weil sich eig keiner für mich gelohnt hätte, abgesehen vom 85€vertrag x-x


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (1. September 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Freu dich MR. Superschlau


Mach ich.


----------



## KennyKiller (2. September 2009)

Sight schrieb:


> Richtig lesen lernen solltest du vielleicht auch mal, es steht sogar in rot


Ja klar hab ich das gelesen. Trotzdem sollte er doch wenigstens Sätze zusammenbringen die man auch versteht, manchmal schreibt er ja 2Wörter doppelt und vergisst mal eins oder zwei und merkt es nichtmal. Passiert mir ja auch manchmal aber ich lese meine Posts eben nochmal durch.


----------



## drachenorden (2. September 2009)

Naja, spätestens, wenn eine Person wirklich schwere Verletzungen davon trägt, wird Apple reagieren; selbst für Einzelfälle greift die Produkthaftung (Konstruktions- und Fabrikationsfehler) - etwas befremdlich empfand ich die kürzlich auf shortnews gelesen Mitteilung, Apple weise jegliche Verantwortung von sich (zum damaligen Zeitpunkt waren Vorfälle lediglich in Frankreich bekannt), da die vermeintlichen Geschädigten angeblich nur ein neues iPhone haben wollten, so der Tenor ...

In meinen Augen etwas unglücklich, diese Haltung ... 

Gruß.


----------



## dadstaxi (3. September 2009)

Zum 3. bild

Die Beschädigungen sind eindeutig durch äußere krafteinwirkung entstanden


----------

